# NASHVILLE | The Sinclair | 96m | 315ft | 27 fl | App



## mattec (Aug 2, 2009)

> *Tower eyed for West End, Elliston split to feature neo-art deco design*
> 
> Images have been submitted to Metro of a mixed-use tower planned for the Elliston Place and West End Avenue split — with the future 27-story tower to be bathed in glass and offer a neo-art deco design.
> 
> ...





> *Planned skyscraper project progresses with $2.61M deal*
> 
> Brentwood-based GBT Realty has paid about $2.61 million for a Midtown property located near Vanderbilt University and on which it plans, to include adjacent parcels, a mixed-use tower, according to a Davidson County Register of Deeds document.
> 
> ...


----------



## mattec (Aug 2, 2009)




----------



## PHofKS (Feb 24, 2007)

The developers are reducing the floor to ceiling heights in the tower as a cost saving measure while keeping the same number of floors. The building will now be 315 feet tall. Some newer renderings.

A recent aerial photo of demolition.









And new building renderings.


----------

